# Sanda and Wing Chun Training



## Carpathian (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello, everyone! As some of you may know from a previous thread I am to begin training in Sanda and Wing Chun pretty soon.  I like Wing Chun because it is designed for close quarters fighting and has a very scientific out look on fighting in general.  What attracted me about Sanda was its emphasis on takedowns, submissions, etc. but also its emphasis on physical fitness.  The bulk of my training will be Wing Chun but I figured training in Sanda as well would be a good way to build some strength and endurance while at the same time learning some other useful fighting tactics.  Does anybody else who trains in these disciplines have any advice to offer? Any tips?  Also, if you practice a different art, feel free to give me a quick run down of the art that you do practice! I'm very interested in learning about all martial arts.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 9, 2014)

Carpathian said:


> Hello, everyone! As some of you may know from a previous thread I am to begin training in Sanda and Wing Chun pretty soon.  I like Wing Chun because it is designed for close quarters fighting and has a very scientific out look on fighting in general.  What attracted me about Sanda was its emphasis on takedowns, submissions, etc. but also its emphasis on physical fitness.  The bulk of my training will be Wing Chun but I figured training in Sanda as well would be a good way to build some strength and endurance while at the same time learning some other useful fighting tactics.  Does anybody else who trains in these disciplines have any advice to offer? Any tips?  Also, if you practice a different art, feel free to give me a quick run down of the art that you do practice! I'm very interested in learning about all martial arts.



I would venture two different philosophies here.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 9, 2014)

This is kind of a sticky wicket in that Wing Chun (or any CMA) should provide all the Sanda training necessary. You should've have to "take" or "study" Sanda along side it. 

Focusing on sports Sanda is a bit different since there's a healthy dose of Western Boxing integrated. Still though, when the members of my schools fight team train, I can see the Lama Pai in what they do. They remark about "Oh that's that drill we we were working on" when they recognize pieces of our sets. Sanda goes to destination "X" directly in that all they work on is the fight aspect & they will generally get there much faster than somebody in a TCMA. But the TCMA practitioner will get to destination "X" as well, but will then keep going since there's nothing for them to plateau out at. Sanda fighters will get better & better at the fight game, but that's all they have. Not saying or knocking it... it's just a truth when Sanda is separated from TCMA as it's own piece.


----------

